# Left Over Turkey



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

I was wondering if i could feed my piranhas left over turkey that has been in the refridgerator..... i tried it and they ate all the peices i've thrown in .. but is it good or bad for them ?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

it's bad


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

especially if its cooked


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

RAW = Good

Cooked = Bad


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

well when i fed my p's meat that the family eats....it was never fried...so right before cooking....so yea, raw is best for them.,.,......correct me if im wrong but cooking it takes some nutritional value away?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> well when i fed my p's meat that the family eats....it was never fried...so right before cooking....so yea, raw is best for them.,.,......correct me if im wrong but cooking it takes some nutritional value away?


well i know in vegetables it takes some of the nutritional value away but im not sure for meats. humans need it cooked to eat so i guess we are getting robbed of nutritional value.

ive fed left over cooked roast beef and chicken to my p's b4 and it didnt hurt them any from what i seen and if its just occasional i dont see it doing much harm.

i know turkey isnt good to feed dogs but im not sure about fish.

i guess you will find out.......


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Its not that cooked food will kill them...Its just healthier to feed them raw foods...Cooking foods does take away a lot of vitamins and the likes that are normally there...Plus...Piranhas do not eat "cooked" food in the wild...so why would you give them cooked food in their tank? Makes no sense.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Its not that cooked food will kill them...Its just healthier to feed them raw foods...Cooking foods does take away a lot of vitamins and the likes that are normally there...Plus...Piranhas do not eat "cooked" food in the wild...so why would you give them cooked food in their tank? Makes no sense.


because its LEFTOVERS lol his question was about left over turkey....... so unless somehow it can be changed back to raw from cooked......... then i guess thats why he would be giving them cooked foods.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

a turkey is a pretty healthy bird... lol better than a drum stick or a chicken wing. what about something like cheese? is that bad for them? just a suggestion.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

cheese is very bad. Very fat and I expect very hard for your fish to digest.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

not to mention hell on your water quality


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i know turkey isnt good to feed dogs but im not sure about fish.


Isn't that be cause poultry bones are very fragile, and may break up into small splinters that might puncture the stomach or other organs? I know that's the reason why dogs shouldn't be fed chicken...

Personally, I wouldn't feed any cooked foods to my piranha's - the mere fact that piranha's only eat raw meat in the wild is enough reason for me (although there are others too).


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Cooked food = no good

Salt + seasoning on food = even worse

This should basically end this thread.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> i know turkey isnt good to feed dogs but im not sure about fish.


Isn't that be cause poultry bones are very fragile, and may break up into small splinters that might puncture the stomach or other organs? I know that's the reason why dogs shouldn't be fed chicken...

Personally, I wouldn't feed any cooked foods to my piranha's - the mere fact that piranha's only eat raw meat in the wild is enough reason for me (although there are others too).
[/quote]

no its like a poison type thing to dogs. almost the same affect chocolate has on them.


----------

